# Favorite Duck Or Geese calls



## laxratnd (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey guys, just figured i would run a thread to post your favorite duck and geese calls. Dosnt matter the price but would be nice if you post what call you have who makes it and the price. thought this might be cool to do.

stephen


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I really like my DRC Inmate.

As for duck calls, Im still in the market for one.


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

Duck= Zink PH1 blows a little different than my others but thats what i like bout it

Goose= Real Thang...heard lotta good thing bout DRC Inmate mite get one over the off season


----------



## profquack (Dec 8, 2008)

For geese. Performance calls, easy call to use. Zink polycarbon real easy to blow. Duck calls Cut down, timber double reed about 35 dollars. Commamder, Green mile. Real ducky sound , about 40 dollars double reed.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

Super mag poly for the geese

spit tech Buck Brush for the ducks


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

feather duster and take the top reed out of it


----------



## collar boy (Apr 5, 2008)

tim grounds kelley powers triple crown for geese

double nasty for ducks


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I dont have a favorite. Here are the ones I have on my lanyard and then ones I own.

On the lanyard.
Sean Mann SS Snow
Tim Grounds Triple Crown
Winglock Standard
Primos Acrylic Wench
Heartland Pipsqueek

I own a...
Zink Pc-1
Primos Acrylic PHAY lady
RNT MVP
Winglock High Voltage
Zink PH 1
Tim Grounds Super Mag
Heartland Flatliner
Buck Gardner Acrylic Hammer 
Basin Ambomination Speck
Mick Lacy Speck
Sean Mann Maple Flute
And I have a few more I forget with out looking at them.

All of these fit my calling style. Best thing to do is to go out and try them all out. And sporting good store find out what is best for you! Especially when you drop over a 100 a call.


----------



## cutter08 (Sep 11, 2008)

REAL THANG and echo XLT


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

Duck- Big Buys Best sweettalker


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Goose=Zink moneymaker.

Duck=Duck Commander

I like the DC200 or the mule. I just got a brown sugar, I tried that call in an open room and the thing really doesn't echo. I have a primos high roller for the teal and pintails and a DC for the woodies. Can't beat the bang for the buck you get from the duck commanders.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

goose call- Foiles strait meat,( haven't seen this one yet).

duck call- Big guys best "death whistle."


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

Dont really hunt canadas. So I don't really even own a Canada call except for a quack head call tuned up to a Snow Goose.

Snow call Sean Mann whiteout express $20-$25. way better low sounds than other calls Ive blown. even better than a few high dollar calls.

Duck call $15= Quack Heads call sounds good and thats all you need to kill ducks. It's more about knowing what sounds they want and when they want them. I've hunted early season and late season pressured ducks and have no problems. Im not a competition caller and have no need for a duck call that cost more than a box of shells. I've used other calls and just don't have the need.


----------



## wetspot27 (Jul 16, 2008)

GOOSE fred zink power clucker (Cocabola) for calm days and finishing geese
GOOSE Fred zink power maximus (Acrylic) for the windy days ehrn you need a little more volume.

DUCK foiles timber rattler
DUCK MVP from RNT
DUCK pure duck


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

My Favorite goose call- Foiles SMH in maple maple
Favorite duck call- Zink PH-2
Both really Sweet call. :beer:


----------



## dukhntr (Oct 25, 2008)

I prefer a Zink Money Maker, or SR1 Paralyzer. For ducks, I love RNT's original acrylic, and echo green diamond wood double reed


----------



## juviekilla (Nov 11, 2008)

would have to say the short drop by drc


----------



## 9erfan (Oct 18, 2007)

got 2 Echo calls on the lanyard (timber's I think)--just like the sound of 'em and they're not too much ($35ish?)


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Love the Feather duster calls...Easy to use, Like the range of Chris's calls. Don't freeze up on you either. Top notch!


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

I would say my favorite goose call is my TG Super Mag in maple.

Duck call is no doubt my Calef Neckbreaker. :beer:


----------



## michigandakotan (Jan 21, 2009)

RNT original acrylic - ******* great sounding duck call

i do not have a favorite goose call yet, however i dont like my foiles SMH


----------



## 4EVERHUNTING (Feb 13, 2008)

I seemed to be addicted and like ALL of them, but the goose calls I keep on my lanyard are Zink Money Maker and SR-1, Foiles SMH, Feather Duster, and hopefully a snow goose call as soon as I find one.

Haven't found a duck call that I would call a favorite yet either but when all else fails I go to the Double Nasty.


----------



## michigandakotan (Jan 21, 2009)

RNT original acrylic - ******* great sounding duck call

i do not have a favorite goose call yet, however i dont like my foiles SMH


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

With little surprise I blow a Feather Duster for both duck and goose, but its hard to blow different calls when they are designed with the specifications you want.


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

Well i dont buy my calls i make calls so im obivously gonna use my own calls, lmk if you want more info bout them or calling ill help you out.
Duck: T&C custom calls "ICE COLD" double reed
Goose: T&C custom calls "Wing Slayer" Maple burl short reed


----------



## Duck1610 (Jan 23, 2009)

I figure you can buy every call you look at and never be satisfied... so I'm making my own calls. Does anyone have a tone board jig they want to give up.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Duck1610 said:


> I figure you can buy every call you look at and never be satisfied...


What do you think is missing in a call???

After using enough of them, you typically find that you really use only a couple that fit you best....then the rest collect dust or go on the classifieds.


----------



## Duck1610 (Jan 23, 2009)

To me it comes down to personal preference. It seems that when I find a call that is raspy enough, it may too loud/quiet etc... Or the acrylic sticks when I do find a good tone I like. I guess you could also say it is pretty fun to be able to hunt with a call YOU made.


----------

